# Deer Antler suprise



## FrankH4 (Nov 11, 2019)

So my boss had seen some of my pens, and liked them especially the antler ones.   I kind half heartedly asked him if he'd bring me some sheds(he raises whitetail) I'd make him a pen or two if he did.    This was my desk this morning at 7am.   Some still had the velvet on them they  didn't smell too good.   Guess I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## philipff (Nov 11, 2019)

Let me suggest you air them out a full year or the stench will gag you! P


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Nov 11, 2019)

He put them on your work desk!!!! He might want you to start on them right of way. Very nice gesture.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck. Show us the results before you deliver them to him.


----------



## PBorowick (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh geeze.... Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## howhale (Dec 24, 2019)

Saw some deer antler pens in a catalog. Was really impressed and asked my grandson, the hunter, if he had any scrap antlers around. He said if I give some to you can I have a pen so I, of course, said sure. Glad I read this thread before he dumped a load of them on me and I just left them sitting around the shop. Might never have figured out where the stench was coming from. Outside they go until the odor is gone. Guess I better tell him his pen might not be forthcoming in the very near future, LOL.


----------



## FrankH4 (Dec 25, 2019)

howhale said:


> Saw some deer antler pens in a catalog. Was really impressed and asked my grandson, the hunter, if he had any scrap antlers around. He said if I give some to you can I have a pen so I, of course, said sure. Glad I read this thread before he dumped a load of them on me and I just left them sitting around the shop. Might never have figured out where the stench was coming from. Outside they go until the odor is gone. Guess I better tell him his pen might not be forthcoming in the very near future, LOL.



it was only a few of them that stuck   honestly the older ones stuck more.   fresher ones were not so bad.


----------



## FrankH4 (Dec 25, 2019)

Here are 5 of them made.


----------



## howhale (Dec 29, 2019)

Really nice pens FrankH4. Hope mine come out even close to yours. Also, thanks for the input regarding the age of the antlers and the smell. I think I will purchase some to start while I wait on the grandson to get around to giving me some. I like some of the hardware available to use with the antler barrel.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice. Have some antler and want to make a couple of firearm pens to sell at the local shooting club.


----------



## FrankH4 (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you , howhale Antlers kind of turn and polish like acrylic.  I kinda prefer them to wood now.  They are a pain to find straight pieces and drill straight through.  I think next batch I will turn them down a bit to a more straight piece before drilling.  I don't know if I got lucky bunch but only had one chip out incident.   

Good luck howhale, and Woodchipper.


----------



## howhale (Dec 30, 2019)

FrankH4, I wondered about the prep for pieces to turn given the extreme shapes of antlers. That is one reason I am considering the purchase of some to try my hand. Good to know they will turn and polish like acrylic which will be new for me as I have only done wood so far. Maybe I will order a couple pieces of acrylic to try before the antlers. I have turned a couple pens from crepe myrtel salvaged from ones in my yard and after drying. I found shaping them somewhat of the lathe was needed to "straighten" it enough to drill a good straight hole for the tube. Will you try turning yours down between drive centers first to shape them before drilling?


----------



## crokett (Dec 31, 2019)

I drill the antler before I turn it.  I plan the angle of the drill bit beforehand.  I then turn on a mandrel after the tube is glued in. It can make for a fairly lopsided blank to turn but that seems to work out the best.  it is tough to turn pieces  of that  small a diameter between centers to make them round first


----------



## howhale (Dec 31, 2019)

After cutting a length of antler planned as the piece to turn, I considered "shaping" the selected portion of the antler to reduce the exaggerated areas. I thought I might try one of my sanders, or even a scroll saw to knock off some of the most exaggerated parts. I would hope that I might then be able to plan the tube hole and hold the "shaped" piece better to get a good drill. result.


----------



## PBorowick (Dec 31, 2019)

I've found that drilling the antler in my pen blank vise works very well.  I can arrange it to where I know the path of the drill bit and if it will break out the side or not.
I have cut antler on my chop saw and gagged myself out of my shop.  I now use my bandsaw for cutting to length and taking off the excess and it is much faster and cleaner!


----------



## howhale (Jan 1, 2020)

Ahhh, dust collection, dust mask, air cleaner and deodorizer seems required for deer antlers. Also, might plan to work on them when the wife is away so I can clear the smell so many describe before she locks me in the shop until it is gone I will definitely use the bandsaw or scroll saw. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jan 1, 2020)

Plan to have plenty of CA on hand, should the turning expose punk/marrow.  It will soak it up.


----------



## howhale (Jan 2, 2020)

Another great tip, thanks very much. With all the great help and tips from everyone, I might just have a chance to do this with some success. Thanks.


----------



## JWinIndiana (Feb 10, 2020)

Aw come on guys, the smell isn't that bad.  I have been shoeing and trimming horses since 1977, it smells a lot like a horse hoof during the process of being trimmed.   With that said, my son in law can field dress a gut shot deer without a problem, but if I am turning or have cut antler in my home shop, he gags and walks back out!


----------

